# Replacing Shower Faucet



## NoobDude (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello,
     I am a first time home owner and have hit a snag in one of my projects. One of the faucet handles in our shower is broken and needs to be replaced, The home was built in the 1970's and I am having trouble finding a replacement. I am wondering if it was just going to be easier to upgrade the handles and stems because I can't find anything else that will fit. I also can not find a name on the handles themselves. Photos below of handles and stem. Any advise will greatly be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Redwood (Mar 10, 2011)

Take the other handle with you and look for handles that match the spline and have contours that will not interfere with the operation.


----------



## NoobDude (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the replay. The main issue I have is there was a plastic piece inside the handle that connected to the stem which is broken. So when the handle turns it does not do anything. I am thinking I have to replace the whole handle because I can not locate this broken connector. or is there another way to go about it?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't say for sure but, this is possibly just a nylon Nibco valve.  Shut the water off and take the valve out and then go to plumbing supply store or big box store to find a replacement.  If you can't find replacement parts then just purchase new.


----------

